# Copy Lathe



## Art Lackey (Oct 26, 2008)

*Copy Lathe WANTED*

I am in need of a hapfo or mini max copy lathe for a large run of turnings. I live in connecticut so if anyone knows of one near by please let me know. phone--860 379 0504--THANKS ART LACKEY


----------



## Longbow53 (Feb 27, 2009)

*Hapfo*

Art, why dont you let me contract the parts you need? I sold the one Hapfo but still have my other one here. Get back if I can help. Pete in montana


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Copy lathes*

Hey folks,got nothin to do with the topic,But I would strongly suggest you PM your Phone numbers and edit them off here.You just don't know whos lookin.
Ken


----------



## Art Lackey (Oct 26, 2008)

*hapfo lathe*

Well I would but I need to have something I can do in my retirement. I'm good at turning and it would be easy to turn out turnings( no pun intended ) I would be doing them locally anywey. So as you can see it's pritty hard to find a used lathe at a small price. I keep bugging my boss to sell me theirs but he says "art,that lathe is not for sale"I'll try to isert a picture of their lathe,mind you,they only paid 1200 for it ----ART


Longbow53 said:


> Art, why dont you let me contract the parts you need? I sold the one Hapfo but still have my other one here. Get back if I can help. Pete in montana 406-375-0050


----------



## Longbow53 (Feb 27, 2009)

Art, a nice classic lathe! I'd like to have it also! Pete


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Theres a lathe with a copy attachment sold in two separate listing on Craigslist in the Atlanta area.


----------



## Art Lackey (Oct 26, 2008)

Well the whole idea is for me to get a little business going turning what ever comes along. I'm very good at turning and a copy lathe would just make things go alot faster and very consistant. you mean the lathe you have is your bread winner. boy its hard to find a good used one. Everyone wants to sell you eather a shopsmith or a chraftsman! I'm beginning to think thats all thats out there. Thanks--ART


----------



## Pben5407 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Hapfo*

I am new to this site so I'm not sure what the rules are if I brake any rules please forgive

I have been a woodturner for 30 years--what I have learned about copy lathes, Hapfo very best lathe I have ever used have had two a 5000 and an 8000. I would highly recommend any Hapfo Lathe. The person you want to talk to about Hapfo is Tom Fantaccione 732-349-8006 He knows all the Hapfo's and is in contact with the Hafpo Co. He also knows who is selling a lathe in the US. Probably Canada too. He has a good sized custom turning shop in NJ and has a CNC machine along with many smaller Hapfo.

My advise, I have owned a MiniMax --do not buy it is very limited and operates poorly, Vega Copy I rank the same as MIniMax. 

Cost--used are very cheap right now. I bought two new Hapfo's expensive "yes" but it paid for itself from the day it arrived. Hapfo has produced good money I ended up just turning and stayed busy with custom turning.

[email protected]
248-625-3307


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

I strongly urge you to edit your post, removing all telephone numbers and email addresses.

It's nothing to do with "rules" -- it's simply to protect you and others from getting pestered by cranks and/or crooks who find your contact details on the web.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

If you already own a lathe why not buy a duplicator for that lathe. I've been using the Vega duplicator and it works quite well. 
http://www.vegawoodworking.com/


----------



## Webster (Mar 6, 2009)

Here's one littlebuddha made a while back http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/home-made-lathe-duplicator-2636/

Wonder how well it worked for him.....

Rick


----------



## hancockj (Jul 2, 2009)

Art, not much around in our area. Found this one Ridgefield. Bit of a drive for you, but, still in the state.

http://newyork.craigslist.org/fct/tls/2102585455.html


----------

